# Duality trumps all!



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just met my dual!!! =D
She is just perfect because she is my dual.
She cuts her wrists and is an anorectic,
she bitches all day about petty drama.
But after all she is my dual, and therfore she is perfect!
I will balance her out!

I'm a negative suicidal loser, but I'm perfect for my dual.
After all she is my dual. 
I don't need a job cause I found my dual.
Who needs money when they have found their dual?
I don't need to shower cause I've found my dual!
She will balance me out!

YEAH!!! =D

*For the record this is making fun of the whole deal, in case that wasn't clear for whatever reason.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

lolz


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

"My dual"? Is this some stupid teenager thing?

cuz I can't say I know what it is you're making fun of.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fumetsu said:


> "My dual"? Is this some stupid teenager thing?
> 
> cuz I can't say I know what it is you're making fun of.


Welcome to the socionics subforum then.
Your dual is your concious cognitive opposite.
Say Ni-Te-Fi-Se vs Se-Fi-Te-Ni

Further reading about socionics theory on the subject.
Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics Duality Descriptions by V.Meged, A.Ovcharov.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

hornet said:


> Welcome to the socionics subforum then.
> Your dual is your concious cognitive opposite.
> Say Ni-Te-Fi-Se vs Se-Fi-Te-Ni
> 
> ...


Oooh. Yeah, I've had the eighty questions saved on my computer for months but haven't gotten around to filling it out.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fumetsu said:


> Oooh. Yeah, I've had the eighty questions saved on my computer for months but haven't gotten around to filling it out.


I'm not sure who would want to wade trough those 80 questions... 
All respect to the author... @Entropic
But yeah... 80 questions...
Better just read Jung, only 600 pages or so. 

Not to be mean, but your chance of getting the correct type is slim to none.
Mostly because many people who answer your answers might be clueless,
and how are you to know what type suggestions are the real deal.

Might as well throw a dice.
Here let me help you! I have a many sided dice! =D
Oh look it landed on the number I asigned as LII/INTj
It is as good a bet as any and you save yourself the trouble of those pesky questions... :wink:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

hornet said:


> I'm not sure who would want to wade trough those 80 questions...
> All respect to the author... @Entropic
> But yeah... 80 questions...
> Better just read Jung, only 600 pages or so.
> ...


Actually, I didn't make this questionnaire, I just copy-pasted it. It's made by socionist Irina Eglit.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Trump trumps all!

It's in his surname for fk's sake :wink:

(sorry I had to!)


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Actually, I didn't make this questionnaire, I just copy-pasted it. It's made by socionist Irina Eglit.


If anybody thought that what Entropic used to do was difficult...wait to see how difficult it is to come with those questions. It's...mindboggling really. You can make a mistake on every word chosen.

glhf


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Entropic said:


> Actually, I didn't make this questionnaire, I just copy-pasted it. It's made by socionist Irina Eglit.


Right, I see.
I've never read past the headline with the picture of your avatar beside it.


----------

